# Safety And Weights?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok if I'm working with Free Weights I have no Spotter but have Safety Catches if I should lose control.

I always set these Catches but other people coming in behind me don't use these and raise cain about it because I just leave them set.

Trainer told me to ignore them because that is what they are for.

Hey if I wanted to complain they leave Weights on the Bars when their done.

Thoughts?

big rockpile


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

You could just ignore the complainers, or release the catches when you're done to avoid annoying them. Depends on whether you want to put up with the dirty looks.

I get annoyed by the people that don't re-rack the weights when they are done. Every day I have to move the ab bench and remove the 2 25# plates and re-rack them before I can use the bench, and it is annoying. But who ever is doing it is long gone by the time I use the bench, so there is no one for me to glare at!

I just feel that I don't want to cause anyone any annoyance if it isn't necessary. So I always re-rack the weights and wipe down the bench when I'm finished.

Life is just easier that way!


----------

